

New Tesla Model S has a British accent - benrmatthews
http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/now-model-s-has-british-accent

======
tobylane
I hope Telsa could release some numbers on what countries use what voices.
I've heard several people mention how Australians choose one Tomtom voice,
British another and so on. The last tomtom I heard (in UK) was South African.

------
quesera
And here I was hoping the headline meant:

 _New Tesla Model S will be styled like a British roadster_

Now _that_ , I'd buy. The generic demi-lux lookalike stuff puts me to sleep
despite the cool tech inside.

